# Selleys 3 in 1 adhesive,sealer and filler



## wildthings (Aug 2, 2013)

G'day...want to know if anyone has used this stuff before, it's super clear,sticks to everything, easy to use etc, but is it safe for our scaly friends? there is nothing on the mds that would make me think otherwise, but there are plenty of people out there that know better than me, so please express your opinion or experience with selleys 3 in 1 is it good of bad ?


----------



## wildthings (Aug 2, 2013)

No-one's used this stuff?


----------



## Lawra (Aug 2, 2013)

Nope... But I am also interested to see if anyone has


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 2, 2013)

I use roof and gutter silicone, 100% silicone is safe for pets. Any additives like mould or mildew resistance's are no safe.


Rick


----------



## wildthings (Aug 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I use roof and gutter silicone, 100% silicone is safe for pets. Any additives like mould or mildew resistance's are no safe.
> 
> 
> Rick


Yep, but it doesnt say anywhere that those nasties have been added, it doesnt say anywhere that it is resistant to mold and mildews uugghh, so I should just really consider it not safe Rick, I thought having a sealer, filler and adhesive all in one would be handy  too good to be good lol


----------



## wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I've managed to find out, after several phone calls to Selley's and several different answers,..that this product can leach Methanol untill it's fully cured which can take a week or more depending on how thick you apply it..So I spent the night researching what methanol does to reptiles, absolutely no info on the internet regarding that, so this morning I rang a couple of wildlife vets from various wildlife sanctuaries (currumbin and australia zoo) both say it's fine as long as the reptile is not ingesting it


----------



## PetPac (Aug 3, 2013)

You are better to use an acetic based silicon (as used with aquariums) that once cured is harmless.


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 3, 2013)

PetPac said:


> You are better to use an acetic based silicon (as used with aquariums) that once cured is harmless.



According to the reply he got from Selleys this product is also harmless once fully cured, so I can't really see the difference...


----------



## wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

Badsville said:


> According to the reply he got from Selleys this product is also harmless once fully cured, so I can't really see the difference...


Probably price, and what you can do with the stuff, it's a brilliant glue, everything sticks to it, it's a nice filler because it's completely clear, like crystal you can see thru it no worries, same with using as sealer, it looks really good and done nice and tidy, you can barely see it's there...That's why I'd like to use it more, but only if I'm 100% sure it's safe, and atm I don't like the smell in the cabinet I just finished, I'm hoping if I just keep heating for the next week to the max temp (39) that the smell will burn off before I even consider putting Davinci in there :/


----------



## bigi (Aug 3, 2013)

i have used this in the past if its the one im thinking of and i dont like it. it goes hard.
I wouldnt use an acedic sealant either, these as the name suggest cure by a acidic reaction when in contact with air. They smell alot until cured. They are not necessarily used for aquariums, if using sealants for aquariums you need to ensure the sealant can handle fully submerged conditions. This is not the case with most sealants.
You have used it now, so see how it goes, if it was just for covering the gaps or edges to the corners of a dry enclosure i am sure it will be fine, the better sealants for dry enclosures would be natural cure 100% silicon
goodluck


----------



## wildthings (Aug 3, 2013)

So far it hasnt gone hard, it's retained that flexible silicon feel to it  and it was just for filling gaps, sealing the bottom in case of spills and to stick the plants in


----------

